# Growing MJ is fun! Share a couple seeds! Together we can get the Majority growing!



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok Folks here is my contribution to the growers of the world who want to see growing MJ legal world wide.

Share a couple of seeds to people you know!

Here is the thought behind it.

Everyone here remembers the first time we got our hands on some seeds right?

What was the thought that first hit you when you decided to plant them?

Mine was Excitement!!!!! The what ifs and the who too became a burning desire to find sites like this and educate myself on how to do it.

As I learned and as I started to grow I became addicted to the sport and wanted to learn more so that I could succeed and the fun I was having was more then I have had in a long time.

Why not trigger this response we all felt to our fellow nieghbours!
Keep it within safe peramiters though, dont risk your neck doing it!

But when you meet people and people you trust somehow "Plant the seed"
Get the seeds in thier pocket some how like by saying I found these and I think they might be MG seeds? What should I do with them? Can you get rid of them for me? and then walk away!!

Trust me the idea will grow in thier heads and they will go home and Plant them! And when they do they are hooked just like us!!! And then they will do the same as they become family members like we are, they will hook 2 friends who will hook 2 friend etc etc etc

AND WAALAA!!!

Growing becomes more and more popular and prity soon in time we have the majority of people growing in secret of course but with the knowledge that more and more people are doing it the more the law makers start to except that its more the norm because they are doing it too!!!

Grow our family and in time we will be the norm and our passion will be more exceptable and felt!

In close

SHARE SOME SEEDS, THEY WILL PLANT THEMSELVES TRUST ME!
Why not grow our wonderfull family? Its a great family to grow!

Make some babies! Who will grow into "Mothers" who will make more of the world more of a "Happy" place!

To all my family here and family to come from this idea as always.

Cheers!!!!

PS this idea will not be supported buy the drug dealers out there so your response is not needed. I am not here to start a pissing match with you just to share the Passion!


----------



## Dahova (Mar 2, 2010)

Drug Dealer? Did he just call me a freaking Drug Dealer!

Well im busting your bubble there was a guy who had the same thery his name was marc emery but still good idea


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

Reminds me of the first time I put some seeds in the ground .  Back in 2000 we had a small fenced in yard.  My father was living with us.  Stuck a few bag seeds in the ground and told my father they were pepper plants  so he started watering and taking care of them.  I knew absolutely nothing about growing.  I was working in manhattan and was pretty busy those days.  By the end of the summer, the "pepper" plants were taller than the fence.  By then, my father had figured out what they were and started to get nervous about them.  So did I, after having pretty much ignored them all summer.  I had planted 2 seeds and got one male and 1 female and a giant seed crop.  Seeds everywhere!  We just chopped them down and used them for mulch.  I had smoked a little of it (wet, uncured) and decided it wasn't worth keeping.  I don't even remember it even smelling like mj.  I had good connections back then so I didn't even think twice about it.

Edit: sorry about that pollen chucking, Hick!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Art!
You see where i am going with this.

cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry folks!

I thought this thread would have rocked! Maybe this site has more dealers then I thought LOL. Didnt mean to offend anyone!

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Art!

I have always respected your responses! I am sure now that this site is more drug dealers then anything else!!! 

This leaves me questioning my partisipation in it!!!

Good luck my friend!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

With the lack of response to our dream on this site and the dream that growing and having MG is a given right!!! I am starting to believe every one I have connected with is just out to make a buck and deal drugs!!!!


THIS IS NOT ME AND I WILLL LEAVE NOW BECAUSE THIS IS NOT WHO I AM!!!

I do it for my own use to help my pain!!!

Shame on you all!!!!!

I am once again saddened by this site!!! 

I will abserve from the shadows and learn as I have problems but will participate no more in a site that seams to be prodominatly run buy DRUG DEALERS!!!!

Good Bye!!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> With the lack of response to our dream on this site and the dream that growing and having MG is a given right!!! I am starting to believe every one I have connected with is just out to make a buck and deal drugs!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT ME AND I WILLL LEAVE NOW BECAUSE THIS IS NOT WHO I AM!!!
> ...



first off how bout not  calling us drug dealers for not reponding to your thread.. dont get me wrong the world would b a much better place if it were legalized but ur never gonna get a mass group of ppl to do this.. a person is smart but ppl as a group are dumb and some1 is gonna slip up somewhere down the line and jus start snitchin on every1.. personally i dont like ANY1 knowing bout my grow..but thats jus me.. closest ppl to u can befriend u when it comes down to your a** or theirs..srry to hear u wont b sticking around for great info and and awesome conversation here at MP but its your decision.. happy growing to u


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

mmm do you have the right to say this site is run by drug dealers? Can you possibly know the exact reason everyone is growing here on this site? I understand you may be sick but you don't think others on here are growing for their girlfriends or boyfriends or close family who may be terminally ill? I think it would have been a wiser choice to just have said bye without putting down the entire marijuanapassion community, you talk about family is this how one treats family? Sorry for the rant guys


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> mmm do you have the right to say this site is run by drug dealers? Can you possibly know the exact reason everyone is growing here on this site? I understand you may be sick but you don't think others on here are growing for their girlfriends or boyfriends or close family who may be terminally ill? I think it would have been a wiser choice to just have said bye without putting down the entire marijuanapassion community, you talk about family is this how one treats family? Sorry for the rant guys



seriously.. i agree lowryder.. i was hopin i wasnt the only 1 who feels this way..i may only see u guys' avatar and ur screen name.. but ill b darned if i dont talk bout u guys like u are my friends to my friends.. there are so many interesting smart and informative ppl on here and we all have our own reasons for being here whether they b with good intention or not, it is not ur rite to talk down to us like that.. i feel the majority of ppl on here would agree wit me... so please if u are fed up wit our "drug dealing" antics then remove urself.. for the rest of MP happy growing to all of you


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

Huh?? Is this like bad theater...we are all drug dealers?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 2, 2010)

i tried to be a drug dealer in high school.... i got robbed a lot.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

mmm i just had to say something i have been on this site for a while now and many of these people i would call good friends, i don't think i have ever met anybody in here that was here mainly for the purpose to profit in some way financially. Everybody here always does anything they can to help each other out whether it's friendly advice or helping a close friend out with some beans. This has always been a great site for information and friendly words and it will continue to be that for a very long time.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

dd we arent all drug dealers...thank you very much...but giving seeds to a stranger is like asking to be caught ..or someone you know. the first rule is tell no one. then my second thought is novice growers planting seeds everywhere means bad pollen on my outdoor grow.  not trying to rain on your parade just another perspective. I have one friend I share with..that is risky enough.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

i grow for personal.. i jus dont like it when ppl make broad generalizations nd ASSume cuz they have no idea wut every1 reason for growing is.. if ppl wanna grow and deal it and make their money.. by all means let them do that.. they are responsible for their actions.. and if u feel the need to say somethin next time (which u havent responded back yet and prolly not goin to) keep it to yourself


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there a full moon out?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

i have not had a chance to look outside hammy so i do not know lol


----------



## warfish (Mar 2, 2010)

The second to last thing I would ever do is sell drugs, the last thing I would do is give away beans and basically let people know I grow.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

lol and by the way any response hammy to the lowrydergrower thread in the coffee table? lol


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

see.. its ppl like all of you why im here.. i would also like to call many of you my friends.. esp. the ppl i speak with most.. i try to guess sometimes wut every1 would look like when i get really stoned and sometimes wish we could all have a lil session and smoke a couple blunts together nd learn stuff from each other lol.. it may sound stupid.. but its jus high thoughts, and great company is always awesome..mayb 1 day.. lol


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> lol and by the way any response hammy to the lowrydergrower thread in the coffee table? lol



I hve been trying to find out just how pissed the wife wld be if I didn't shut the tents down after this grow...lol
Maybe we can do an Auto AK-47 grow together with one of us doing soil and one Hydro?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am up for anything bud i would love to grow auto ak again heh she has been very kind to me 



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve been trying to find out just how pissed the wife wld be if I didn't shut the tents down after this grow...lol
> Maybe we can do an Auto AK-47 grow together with one of us doing soil and one Hydro?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats the silliest thing I have heard yet DD...becuase we don't respond to your thread we are now dope dealers????....lol....I'm with 2dog...I'm not out passing seeds to people...cause I'm not about to let anyone know what I do.  And it aint dope dealing...if that were the case I would not be sweating this lack of work/lay-off...you want to be johnny pot seed thats your business.

I like to keep things private...by the way it would be hard to be a dealer when you don't tell anyone what you do.


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

i just ate lamb chops does that make me a sheep pimp?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

you dirty lil sheep pimp you lol jk bro


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah little suzie didn't produce so..on the dinner plate she went!


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

well i can't be dirty....i washed my hands!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

LOLOL this is a crazy thread :holysheep:<<<<dont hurt him chef hes my buddy lolol


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

DD 's was here when i signed on, he's very passionate in what he does!......and go wash your pinky toe!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

haha pinky toe?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 3, 2010)

lol... if you guys only knew the bit of info about DD that I do... and that's why this thread is so ammusing to me....


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yeah. I'll explain. Its a goverment cover up! The pinky toe is the most unwashed area of your body, the goverment knows this and yet they do nothing! An unwashed pinkytoe can lead to serious and harmfull diseases! Did you know one out of every three people have dirty pinky toes? Hmm? Yeah! If a pinky toe goes unwashed fer too long it can lead to toeleo or the more seriuos toeleosis!  The gov. knows this and does nothing! Remeber to wash your pinky toes!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

whoah man that just made me think deep, never knew that stuff. like just blew my mind :holysheep:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to apologize for my words and my action!

To Crazy Vanc Guy and the chef thanks for sticking up for me you know me and what I am about, thanks for that.

As for the rest who have participated in this thread or even just read it I am sorry if I offended. Let me start by offering this excuse even though it may not be a good one for some but it is the truth.

I have been out of smoke for about 3 weeks now and it is taking its toll with the pain and bad dreams coming back 10 fold!

When i dont have smoke I turn to booze to numb my pain and take away the bad dreams. thats were i was last night not High and friendly but down and drunk wich ussuly means nasty as well.

I am sorry that I offended my family here and thanks again to those who stood by me in my time of weakness you are truly good people.

Cheers!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 3, 2010)

We love ya, DD!  Now come on over to my house and we'll chop another rrf and get ya fixed up!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Art man I wish!!!! Could use the sleep! The nightmares are to intense!!! and pain though bareable getting real bad.

Cheers!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

dd I would so give you some smoke if I could..


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

I know u would thanks friend!

Cheers!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

cool i dont really know ya but ya sound like a decent guy, we have all been drunk and pissed it happens lol, hope ya feel better really soon and get some smoke to ease the pain and nerves all the best bud.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Low775

cheers!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

Man DD...it was a suprise for me to see you like that...I've never known you to jump on anyone like that.  I was a drunk for alot of yrs...I know how it is!

I wish I could throw a bag your way!


----------



## todoobie (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not a drug dealer, but i would share.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks friends!

Its going to a rough ride until i get up and producing ready to smoke budd so the booze is my next demon I ussualy turn too. I could buy I guess and have checked around but my area is all dried up for some reason. If you see me a little of specialy at night pay no attention to me because you would be dealing with Mr Hide and not nice Dr jeckle!!

Love and respect you all to much to hurt yas!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its ok buddy we've all been there in one way or the other! ......now go and wash your pinky toe!!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL

Ok chef

I will wash the whole foot just in case I put it back into my mouth again!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dahova (Mar 3, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> i just ate lamb chops does that make me a sheep pimp?


 
how do i become a sheep pimp heard there is lots of PROFIT in it.


----------



## Dahova (Mar 3, 2010)

also we all have to partake in the black market to get a return on  the hard work and expens it takes to run a garden (im not talking small personal grows thats different) um that is everyone but me ofcourse never sold anyting ilegal before. i judt like brownies too much


----------



## Aldebaran (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't believe marijuana should have any part in black market dealings

Black markets are evil places that attract the just, too.

But never has it not been known that a soul can't be led astray, for investing 

to much love to the world and not in it's people.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2010)

Aldebaran said:
			
		

> I don't believe marijuana should have any part in black market dealings
> 
> Black markets are evil places that attract the just, too.
> 
> ...


I want some of what yur smoking.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 12, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I want some of what yur smoking.



Me too, freaky....:holysheep:


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Um, so since now that we know about the pain, nightmares and drinking, can i assume this was all a bad dream too? Giving out seeds would just not be a good idea in the real world but in a perfect world, it'd work......

I'm to stupid to be a drug dealer, I work instead. Told ya i was dumb..


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> how do i become a sheep pimp heard there is lots of PROFIT in it.


>>>>:rofl:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol wow hick haha where do you come by these things? lol


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

:rofl:  great pic hicks is she 1 of your own:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2010)

NO... and don't listen to anything she says. She is a LIAR!...


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL, Damn brother......some days there is something so wrong with you:laugh:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

:holysheep: :rofl: do you own a pair of velcro gloves ?


----------

